# Trimming Stand opinions needed



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm going to buy a trimming stand for trimming hooves, and getting goats ready for show. I'm thinking about getting the stand that premier one supplies. Any other brands you use that you are very happy with?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you need it for milking as well?


----------



## JohnJ (Feb 13, 2014)

No, I have meat goats. Most are priced about the same so I wasn't sure if there were any big quality differences.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We got ours from Sydell. We should have bought the side rails with it. 
Ours has aluminum deck. While it is not as heavy it _does_ reflect sunlight.
Love love love the hydraulic jack on it!


----------

